# Can I hang out here and learn?



## Dennis Peacock (Aug 4, 2004)

Well...I see some names here I recognize. I really, REALLY need to learn how to take pics of my pens.  I have a new digital camera, Canon Rebel Digital SLR. Really nice camera, but my pen pics still suck.!!!! This is the first place I've found with any "real" info on taking pics of pens. Help me learn to do what is good for the quality pics I so desire to take and post.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 4, 2004)

Dennis,
  Hang out for sure. Better things are yet to come!
some fun stuff has been happening with the photos lately. but it's not much fun if you can't get that basic clear photo to start with.
some info has been sdded for doing just that but not all. so keep checking back.
 my best advice is to take pics with your camers while changing just one setting at a time. this way you will start developing a feel for what your camera does in each setting. you can do the same for locations. play around with inside shots and various lighting. take them outside on a sunny day and an overcast day, early morning mid day and evening. etc etc. keep a notebok that tells you when you took the picture where it was and under what conditions. you will begin to be able to anticipate what a picture will look like. you will also begin to be able to isolate just what you don't like about them, and what you do and then recreate those conditions with just a bit of learning how.


----------



## Kurt Aebi (Aug 4, 2004)

Dennis,

This is a penturning forum, but it is a great place for the all-around woodworker as you and I are.

Welcome and hang out with a great bunch of people.

Great to have ya over here!


----------

